# Beach Pictures



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thought it would be fun to look back at some summer beach /whatever pictures. Bikinis allowed.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Molly is so cute! If you were a great dad, you'd buy her a jet ski!

Sorry, Jammies doesn't have a bikini!:laugh:*


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL . No Deb I didn't mean dog bikinis.:wink:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great pictures. How do you keep Molly so white ???


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Actually Sharlene the sand falls off pretty good. These pics were when she was about 6 months old. But even now with the full coat she cleans up quick once she comes out of the water and gets covered in sand.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how fun!!!! Looks like a very pretty area!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> how fun!!!! Looks like a very pretty area!


your whimsey looks like Molly when she was young. She had just one peach coloured ear though. Yeah that's Lake Huron.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pictures! My Izzy is too prissy to go in the water.....she's more like a yacht kind of girl....hehe


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Dave, great beach pics. That beach looks great, especially because you can bring the dogs. One more month and we'll be in Cape Cod- *can not wait!!!*


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Molly telling off the Big Dog.....and the expression on the big dog! Great pictures!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Molly is a little beach bunny!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Molly has great balance!Our Dizzie comes home after the beach looking like SANDY MUDDY HEAP!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! Molly is so pretty!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave what wonderful beach pictures. The last one though, is that an optical illusion or is Molly shaved through her body leaving a sort of mowhawk along her whole little bod> 

what a good surfer girl!~


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

No Missy she's aux naturelle. Just the wind in her face. She's only six months there. We've never shaved other than butt and feet. LOL


----------

